# Bow String Needed



## Jayin J (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a kids bow that measures 50" long, 48" long from string notch to string notch.  Can someone make a string for it?  I'd be glad to accommodate....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 26, 2017)

PM'ed ya.


----------

